# favorite ship or ships



## stirdgit

I don't remember seeing this thread anywhere, so if I missed it, sorry. What ships throughout science fiction history do you consider the best? 
For me, it has to be the shadow vessels from Babylon 5. Followed closely by the vessels I created for my science fiction series. I hope that is not too arrogant of me. Your turn...


----------



## Brian G Turner

The Shadow vessels in Babylong 5 were indeed brilliant - a superb use of imagery and design. 

However, it has to be said that the various craft of the original Star Wars trilogy were also very imaginative - and distinctive. Who could forget the X-wings and TIE fighters, let along the odd asymmetrical shape of the Millenium Falcon, the steely sleek Star Destroyers, the Death Star...


----------



## zorcarepublic

The Omega Destroyer from B5--who can't love a huge metal brick with all the manouevrability of a cast iron bath tub filled with water? 

Failing that, the shadow vessels look cool--the Vorlons just don't look good enough...


----------



## A1ien

Anyone read any Iain M. Banks Culture novels? his ships are pretty cool in that they have a sentient A.I. computer controlling all aspects of the ship, called a Mind


----------



## Rosemary

The Windship _Perigrin_ from Cecila Dart-Thornton's The Bitterbynde Trilogy


----------



## longplay

Peter Hamilton's Voidhawks and Blackhawks were pretty cool.


----------



## nixie

Robin Hobb's liveships, especially Paragon.


----------



## Tsujigiri

The Star Fury from B5 was cool.


----------



## Rane Longfox

A1ien said:
			
		

> Anyone read any Iain M. Banks Culture novels? his ships are pretty cool in that they have a sentient A.I. computer controlling all aspects of the ship, called a Mind


Absolutely Sleeper Service was the best. I won't type its more commonly used name And what great names they had!!


----------



## don sky

The ship that Padme uses to go to that volcanic planet towards the end of Revenge of the Sith(Star Wars III). The SS Voyager wasn't too bad looking either!


----------



## A1ien

nixie said:
			
		

> Robin Hobb's liveships, especially Paragon.


 
Oh my god. I cant believe I forgot the liveships!


----------



## A1ien

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Absolutely Sleeper Service was the best. I won't type its more commonly used name And what great names they had!!


 
Iv only read Player of Games so far. But it was so fantastic. And yes I loved the names!


----------



## Eradius Lore

this is a very tough one because i have so many

star wars - all imperial ships except the tie cyclone (cant stand that ship)
star trek - for power borg tactical fusion cubes, for looks negh'var class and for both the scimitar.
anime - spikes ship from cowboy bebop


----------



## NSMike

I'm going to have to do what Eradius did and pick from various sci-fi stories.
Star Trek - For some reason I've always loved the Ambassador Class.  I know it's not as sleek as the Galaxy or Sovereign, but it's just a good Starfleet workhorse.  My favorite Alien ship is the Dauntless, which appeared in a Voyager episode masquerading as a Starfleet ship.  Just cool technology and appearance.

Star Wars:
Fighter:  B-Wing  
Cruiser: Imperial Star Destroyer  
Scout Class: Slave 1

I like the Andromeda.

From Sci-Fi computer games:
The Independence War corvette
Freespace/Freespace 2:
Destroyer:  The Lucifer
Corvette: Vasudan Sobek
Cruiser: Vasudan Mentu
Fighter: Terran Myrmidon

Starcraft:  Protoss Carrier


Okay, books:
Douglas Adams:  The Starship Titanic
Asimov:  The Far Star
Clarke: Rama


----------



## Rane Longfox

Ok, just to proove how good the Culture Ships are, here are a load of the names: http://www.saunalahti.fi/~mjhuur1/projects/banks/ships.html


----------



## Tikal

Star wars- gotta be the x-wing that the rebels use. 
Star trek- the defiant out of DS9- the first starfleet ship with a cloak! Or the Jem'hadar ships
Actual sailing ship- I agree with nixie on this one, it's gotta be Paragon from the liveship traders


----------



## stormbard

Hard to pick, but the Falcon, TIE Intercepters, Snow Speeders and B-Wing Fighters are definitely up there.
I'm also thinking of the ship from Farscape, can't remember the name now, that is a living being itself.  Great concept.


----------



## Azash

I would either pick the tie intercepter or starbug! For the simple reasons that the intercepter has shields and looks really cool, the starbug, looks like wont fly and therefore is very funny to watch.


----------



## Eradius Lore

Azash said:
			
		

> intercepter has shields


 
what star wars did you see?

the tie interceptor has no shields or Hyperdrive, the only tie interceptor you ever see with shields and hyperdrive is in the book Wraith Squadron, where admiral Apwar Trigit’s personal escape craft (interceptor) has been fitted with them, at the cost of its *Maneuverability *and speed.


----------



## Azash

I dont know the bloody names, I know one of them does.it looks like this




http://www.artoosnews.com/artooscustoms/imagearchive/images/vehicles/tie_defender.jpg


----------



## Azash

I remember now,its called a tie defender


----------



## Eradius Lore

tie defender is my fav imp fighter, its also the best fighter ever produced. it has 6 lasers, 2 missle ports, hyperdrive, shields, and is faster and more maneuverable than any other ship including the a wing


----------



## Azash

It couldn't beat the millenium falcon


----------



## Eradius Lore

yes it does, play freeworlds, my sith character Eradius Lore, has a tie defender, and i beat to other players both in YT-1300 MK II (millenium falcon)


----------



## Monty Scott

KD-56 Gryphon Warp *Fighter*]


----------



## Quokka

A childhood favourite


----------



## kyektulu

Red Dwarf- Red Dwarf.
Argo- Jason and the Argonaughts.


----------



## Ash

As a kid I always liked the Liberator:






Although with the new Battlestar Galactica series is reminding me how cool the Vipers were (and are)






Happy to the see the firey Phoenix getting a nod above


----------



## dreamwalker

The ships I create are my favorite.
Although I did like the escape ship from Alien
Oh also all the fighters from Homeworld and Homeworld 2


----------



## dreamwalker

> It couldn't beat the millenium falcon


Sublight, yes it does although the falcon has the fastest hyperdrives known in that universe

^^This is such an awesome thread


----------



## Ash

Oh and if you're a Spaceship geek this is a really cool page: Starship Dimensions


----------



## dreamwalker

That link is awesome, mut have just wasted 30 mins on that site
:O


----------



## Pyan

_Only_ half an hour?!


----------



## Ometiklan

The asymetrical design of the Breen Battleships in ST. DS9
I always thought they were pretty cool looking.


----------



## bendoran

always likes serenity myself, and lonestars ship in spaceballs

liked the ships in alistair reynolds sci fi novels and the fighters in space above and beyond were cool.

battlestars vipers are pretty sweet and special mention to ulysees ships as he travels across the galaxies!!!

everyone would love an x-wing!


----------



## Balinor

i like the ARC-170 from star wars and the flying ships in the last two series of the shannara series


----------



## Buddy13

Does it have to be a _space_ ship?
I've always liked the Seaquest DSV ship.
As for space ships, I like the Dauntless as well. Just so sleek-looking. Too bad it was a fraud.


----------



## dreamwalker

I really liked most of the Abh ships from *Crest Of The Stars and the relating series*. You guys should check it out if you hae the opertunity.


----------



## shleprock

Nostalgia for Infinity


----------



## Salazar

My favorite ship is Jango/Boba Fett's ship the Slave 1  (Star Wars)


----------



## ommigosh

My favourite spaceship has always been the running shoe shaped  Heart Of Gold from Douglas Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy series.  The Infinite Improbability Drive idea was simply sheer genius.  Clever, original and delivered in a wonderfully funny way by Adams.


----------



## FelineEyes

Well, as a kid I liked the x-wings and the _Enterprise_,and the 
_Millennium Falcon_.  
I still like the _Falcon_, but _Serenity _is cool too and the _Bebop _from _C_owboy Bebop, and I liked _Moya_ from Farscape.

And then there's this ship called the _Requiem_ which I'm very attached to...
Mostly I like any ship where I can say "this is _my ship._"


----------



## sanityassassin

got to be the millenium falcon just a great ship


----------



## Moiraina Sedai

Well,for me it's "Ebony Hawk"


----------



## amara

My favorite ship is one from the Foundation series, it is the one in the Foundation and Earth.  I dont know the idea of a ship that responds to your thought is very cool!


----------



## jenna

mine is the Liberator from B7... especially if it's got Avon on board mrowww


----------



## Carnifexticles

Mine has to be the Sulaco (Aliens), cos its so damn cool the shot where the wings open up is amazing! Hearing a lotta love for the leviathan (Farscape) from my friend though


----------

